# Best deals on Ammo......suggestions?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Long story short, time to start getting more ammo.....

Looking online at Cheaper Than Dirt (in name only), Sportsman warehouse...suggestions please for best deals on who has deals on 223, shotgun, 9 x 18, 22 mag; online deals.

thank you.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck , cabelas had 223 last time in there , but sure it's hit and miss , was looking for 480 ruger , who would have thought that would be in demand
Vances had some last in there but again hit and miss on the stock
Not deals but 




__





Guns For Sale | Buy Guns Online | GunBroker.com


Find new and used guns for sale at the largest online gun auction site GunBroker.com. Sell and buy firearms, accessories, collectibles such as handguns, shotguns, pistols, rifles and all hunting outdoor accessories. Shop Now.



www.gunbroker.com


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Best Ammo for Finding Ammunition 2022 - Guns Mags Reloading


Search best in-stock ammo, guns, magazines, and reloading components for the cheapest prices online 2022




ammoseek.com





Try this


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Picked up a **** load of 22mag a few weeks ago at Fin Feather Fur.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I’ve not seen any “deals” online, most sites are quite high. Some are outrageous. The best prices I’ve seen are at the normal local shops. Just a matter of catching them when they get some in, which isn’t easy of course. One place that seems to always have ammo is Dunhams. Not sure if I just catch it right or what, but they always have some. Just before Xmas they still had 5.56 for $10/box.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not that I need any , I did notice a Dunham in Chillicothe when I ran in there for some emergency toilet supplies one night right before lowes closing , might take a bypass next trip down to check it out ..... rural king in circleville is a common stop just to see anything interesting
Always looking for some old 30 Remington ammo

All I know is I'm glad I started hoarding years ago when it was cheap and very plentiful, way before the rush and shortages ..... I learned to listen to the guy inside me ....warning of things to come


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

__





Bulk Ammo


Bulk Ammo For Sale | Buy Bulk Ammunition Online




www.bulkammo.com





Thought about ordering from here. Shipping seems reasonable.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Dunhams by me hasn't had any ammo every time I've stopped. The Fins prices have been really steep. And that's even if they had it in stock. 
I pre ordered bunch of 9mm months ago at almost normal prices. Was supposed to ship this month. We'll see if it comes through. Was wanting to keep up with range time this year but decided to cut back and save the ammo I have.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I use Ammo Seek. To check out prices. And it lists places that you can order it online. 

I’m getting ready to sell off 1000 rounds of 40. I just bought a Springfield XD 40 and bunch of mags and ammo form a guy getting rid of it all got decent deal on it but it’s not what I want it came in a package deal. I’m keeping some of the ammo although I don’t own a 40 just in case for the future. 40 is going for almost $1.00 a round which is crazy. I’ll let you all know when I’m going to post if someone is interested.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

9mm, 223/5.56, and even 22LR is rarer then hen's teeth right now.

best bet is to find something local....which is hit or miss in most places.

spent about half an hour at Gun Hub yesterday before the game. they have almost nothing in stock. you have to shoot what you bring in.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Dovans said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be a cold day in hell before I’d pay $60 for 50/rds of 9mm. Not much else on that site.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Be a cold day in hell before I’d pay $60 for 50/rds of 9mm. Not much else on that site.


I check it once a week or so... looking for 357 or 38, 380.. At one time in the past three weeks each caliber was available.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I’ve found some shotgun shells at Walmart and Fin. I was able to order some through cabelas as well. 

Fin in middleburg had some 9mm when I was there the other day.

I finally broke down and bought an AR after all the craziness that’s been going on. I’ve only been able to get 40rd of 223 in a full days worth of driving around searching and I had to pay $53 for those 2 boxes


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyone who thinks prices are going to come down is either crazy or not paying attention. You better hold on to what you have, because it's only going to get worse.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

night vision said:


> Anyone who thinks prices are going to come down is either crazy or not paying attention. You better hold on to what you have, because it's only going to get worse.


Maybe....but maybe not.
Remington's bankruptcy is over and presumably they will increase capacity.
The one time surge in ammo demand from seven million new shooters in 2020 is unlikely to happen again.
Barring another shut down, the supply chain is allegedly getting stronger.
I think it will slowly....very slowly.....get back to normal. But we're probably at least two years away.
Personally, I don't like to store lots of ammo at home. But I do like to be able to show up at the range and proceed to buy two to three boxes of whatever ammo I'm shooting that day.
Still a ways off from that, IMHO.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

It's not the shutdown or the surge of new gun owners, it's The Bills that are going to be pushed in Congress. Your 2nd amendment rights are about to come under attack like never before. On January 4, 2021, Rep Sheila Jackson Lee introduced HR 127 to the House of Representatives. The bill’s official title is: “To provide for the licensing of firearm and ammunition possession and the registration of firearms, and to prohibit the possession of certain ammunition.” If they can't outright ban it they will tax it so you won't be able to afford it. This is just one of several Bills on the table. I hope I'm wrong but I expect it's going to get much worse for gun owners and shooters.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Yes I believe this is JUST getting started. Buy what you can when you can. I will be doin the same except unwilling to pay stupid prices.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)




----------

